# autoglym machine cleaner alternatives?



## cypher007 (Nov 3, 2010)

for years ive used autoglym engine and machine cleaner but its rather expensive.

what alternatives can i use that are safe on all surfaces like autoglym.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Surfex diluted accordingly will do literally any job. Cleans tyres, wheels, interiors, engine bays, door shuts, plastics, use as a pre-wash... cheap as well. 5L for something like £15 then p&p on top... will last years.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

